# NDS-Card Review



## MiGGamesV1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Decided to purchase the r4i gold rts 3ds as I thought it would be a good introduction to flash cards/carts.
After doing some research on various sites on where to get it from, I found quite mixed reviews on alot
of sites even from legit re-sellers, I was kind of stuck not knowing where to buy from.
Finally made the choice to go with nds-card which was (for me) a great choice. There was a little hiccup
with payment at first as I chose to pay with visa (card wasnt set up for Int. Payment, my fault) 
I was contacted by the seller about this very quickly and we sorted the payment through paypal,
we exchanged a few more emails, all replied to within 8 hours (with the different time zones, very pleasing) 
I paid for express dhl delivery so it got to me in 5 working days (I found alot of unhappy customers problems were postal...you may pay more but DHL, FEDEX etc increase the likelyhood of you recieving your order).

Hope this can help people in the same boat as myself, I will likely buy my GW from here once I find a 3ds with correct firmware. Thanks to Nds-card for great customer service + my r4i gold rts 3ds.


----------

